

Optimizing Clojure Code the Right Way - swannodette
http://clj-me.cgrand.net/2009/11/17/life-of-brian/

======
arohner
Anyone have benchmarks on implementations of this in other languages? It seems
sufficiently non-trivial to be an effective benchmark.

~~~
cgrand-net
There's no such thing as an effective benchmark. Plus cell automatons are easy
to write efficiently in an imperative/low-level language (eg an asm impl is
easy) and are only representative of a small specialized class of programs: I
don't think I have evere wrote such a thing in a business app. You may find
similar programs in image processing though.

